# How much inventory to buy when starting a small online t-shirt boutique ?



## MrGoat (Nov 22, 2021)

Hi all,

I am thinking of starting an online boutique selling children's t shirts. How much inventory and how many months of inventory should i buy initially when starting the business? Any rough guesstimates ? Thanks alot

MrGoat


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Ideally, none, other than marketing samples and print testing.

What is the nature of the art: single color, full color? Are the garments to be light colors, dark colors, or some of both? Fabric composition 100% cotton, cotton/poly blend, or poly? All that affects the practicality of the various printing methods.

Of course, if you use a POD fulfillment service (like Printful), then garments are printed as they are ordered and there is no inventory. Quality tends to be variable with POD, but it might be a smart way to test the market for your designs before committing to screen printed inventory, or the like.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

How long is a piece of string?  
I personally maintain 3 months inventory throughout the production period.
Paying for storage is much cheaper than paying low volume prices.


----------



## shirtspace (Nov 20, 2019)

Hi there! I found some helpful tips and tricks from these blog posts! I hope they are helpful and good luck on your new endeavor!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

shirtspace said:


> Hi there! I found some helpful tips and tricks from these blog posts! I hope they are helpful and good luck on your new endeavor!


You can't post blog links from your commercial site. 

You can cut and paste the article in a post after removing any references or links to your commercial site if you like.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

Cienapotr said:


> Wow, you will need a long list here, and I would advise consulting a specialist on this topic. Understanding what you will sell is a very important part of a business plan: fabric, colors, wood, electronics – anything.


what specific kind of specialist would you recommend to the op?


----------



## monkandmoo (6 mo ago)

If just starting out i would create a shift4shop website use printful for fulfillment very easy to intergrate the 2. then you concentrate on design and advertising


----------

